# LGB 4168 Cattle Car Sound Wiring



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

The attached photo shows a yellow and green wire. Can anyone tell me where they need to go? I do not have a manual for this second-hand piece.

Thanks,

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

that is a PH hobbies sound card...










see my page on this card with wiring... http://www.elmassian.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=438&Itemid=502


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the response. Based on your diagram ports 4 and 5 will be connected to the battery.

I'm not sure what I am supposed to connect wires 1 and 3 to. What is the motor?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

normally a sound card is attached to the motor in a locomotive to get a sense of the speed of the loco.

Is the card functioning ok? I assume it is making sounds of cows?

Greg


----------



## Chas Foreman (May 7, 2016)

With the green and yellow wires disconnected, I hooked the orange and red wires up to a 9 volt battery, I got a horrible sound from the speaker that wasn't moos.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was it represented to you to make sounds of cows? Perhaps it was used as a trailing sound car for a loco.

Greg


----------

